# Anniversary ideas while pregnant?



## zombiedaisy

Next month will be DH and I's 5 year wedding anniversary. I want to do something special together since its 5 years. 

Funny thing is, when we got married, i was pregnant with our daughter who was due at the same time as LO, so i'll be just as pregnant as the day we got married. LOL.. its making it difficult to plan something as everything we had talked about before is out of the question. 

Id love to head to the beach, but in November the roads are icy and dangerous. We had talked about heading north and going to the resort with the indoor water park, but thats also out of the question now. 

Ive considered making the 45 minute drive to a really nice hotel and getting a nice room and going to a nice dinner together, but I dont know. Seems expensive.

Any not so expensive but equally romantic ideas for a 5 year wedding anniversary while pregnant?


----------



## mjvdec01

I have one. Couples massage (pregnancy massage for you), and then dinner at a great restaurant.


----------



## MindUtopia

We just celebrated our one year wedding anniversary. I had all these fantasies when we got married of all the cake I was going to eat and all the champagne I was going to get drunk on celebrating our 1st anniversary. Well, I had the cake, but obviously not the champagne! We just went away for two nights at my husband's family's beach house (nothing fancy, it's like a cabin, with no running water or electricity, so kinda like camping! but it's right on the water and gorgeous) and then went out to a nice meal. I really like the idea of just having a weekend away together. You don't have to go far away. You could go to the next town. Just stay in a nice hotel or B&B, have a (short) soak in the tub together, and go out for a nice dinner. It could just be for one night if you don't want to be away too long. We are doing to do this for our 'babymoon' in January. Or if you don't want to spend the extra money, what about just having someone take your LO for the weekend so you could have a quiet relaxing weekend at home just the two of you, with no children or housework or anything else to think about?


----------



## oliviarose

A nice spa hotel for the weekend? And a nice meal... Or just do a nice meal and out your plans on hold until your next anniversary.....


----------



## cbass929

Our 5 year Wedding Anniversary was this past weekend, been together 8 years now. We just went out to eat, watched a movie and cuddled... I wasn't feeling so well... :(


----------



## Beccaboop

Ive been wondering about what we're going to do for our second wedding anniversary but our 10 year anniversary together but i wont be pregnant then we'll have a 2/4 weeks old baby (depending when he comes) so i doubt i'll want to leave him even for a few hours so i think we'll be getting a take away and a dvd and we'll see how much we get to eat and watch before we get interrupted!!

Also im a bit sad that we wont be having any anniversary sex!! I dont think i'll healed enough by then!!


----------



## seedee

ill be pregnant for our first anniversary. planning to go to a michelin star restaurant and stay over in the city. i cannot WAIT!!!


----------



## zombiedaisy

Ive debated going over to the city and staying in a nice hotel and going to a nice dinner, but our anniversary is literally a few weeks before my birthday and then christmas is a week after that, and with two kiddos, and then baby coming right after, I hate to spend that much money, esp. if i cant drink and im pretty much on bed rest. 

I like the idea of possibly getting someone to watch the kiddos for the weekend and going to a nice dinner and just enjoying a weekend the two of us. Sleep in, things like that :thumbup:

Maybe I could go and buy him his favorite new video game to make up for not being able to go out. 

When we got married, I was so big, pregnant and uncomfortable, we ended up staying in a nice hotel on our wedding night, went to dinner, and then watched a movie in the hotel and cuddled and then slept in. LOL. Real romantic huh?


----------



## WholeHeart

Beccaboop said:


> Ive been wondering about what we're going to do for our second wedding anniversary but our 10 year anniversary together but i wont be pregnant then we'll have a 2/4 weeks old baby (depending when he comes) so i doubt i'll want to leave him even for a few hours so i think we'll be getting a take away and a dvd and we'll see how much we get to eat and watch before we get interrupted!!
> 
> Also im a bit sad that we wont be having any anniversary sex!! I dont think i'll healed enough by then!!

I'm in about the same situation, with our second wedding anniversary coming less than three weeks after my due date! My husband suggested just going out to eat somewhere where we could take the baby with us, but that idea makes me a little nervous.... 

I think if the due date was after our anniversary, I'd plan on dinner out, maybe a walk in the park if it was warm enough, and probably watching a movie (at home).

Who wants to bet we end up getting a pizza and watching "My Fair Lady"? That's what we ended up doing one night on our honeymoon, since he hadn't planned a restaurant for that night and asked me what I wanted to do. It was surprisingly fun (though intermission would be totally different with a new baby, lol).


----------



## blinkava

maybe a spa day and a nice dinner afterward. I made the mistake of going to las vegas for our anniversary 2 months before I had my youngest, I was so moody and it was so hot we came home early.


----------



## zombiedaisy

Id love a spa day. A nice pregnancy message, get my nails done, something, but DH wouldnt have any part of it. Hes too "manly" (as he says) for that kind of thing and its no fun if he doesnt join me.


----------



## littlesteph

ours is at the end of the month, only be 2 years though. but before we found out i was pregnant we said we were going to go for a nice meal go to the cinema and then a hotel for the night. now we're going to go for a cheapy meal and bowling to save money as less then a week later we find out the sex of the baby and it's hubby's birthday 3 days after our annisevary


----------

